# Dzwiek rownoczesnie z kilku progamow - da sie?

## n0rbi666

Witam !  :Smile: 

mam taki probemik :

na sprzecie a2000+, abitnf7s (z soundstormem), i sb live (tak, 2 dzwiekowki), reszta chyba nie ma znaczenia  :Wink: 

mam gentoo 2004.3, jadro 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 , xorg, KDE i ogolnie wszystko dziala

tylko : uzywam ALSY (wkompilowane w kernel), no i dzwiek dziala, tzn odpale XMMS to gra, odpale Xine to gra  :Smile: 

tylko problemem jest, ze nie chca grac oba (XMMS I Xine) rownoczesnie ... co jest troche denerwujace, bo musze zastopowac XMMS jezeli chce odpalic Xine, inaczej dzwieku nie bede mial ....

a jak odpale Xine i XMMS to wywala blad, ze urzadzenie dzwiekowe jest zajete ...

wiec pytanie : czy nie da rady zrobic tego, zeby mozna bylo odpalic kilka programow uzywajacych dzwiek i zeby to dzialalo ?

a moze po prostu ja cos zle skonfigurowalem ?

z gory thx za odp  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Poczytaj o dmix na stronie projektu ALSA.

----------

## bacouch

Mam dokladnie taki sam sprzet i udalo mi sie to zrobic:). Wystarczy ze bedziesz postepowal wedlug http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix .

----------

## n0rbi666

thx, ale oczywiscie nie obeszlo sie bez problemow ... 

tzn znalazlem ten artykul co bacouch napisal, i robie wg instrukcji, dochodze do kroku 

```
# emerge alsa-lib alsa-driver alsa-oss alsa-utils mpg321
```

i wywala mi blad przy alsa-drivers (oczywiscie w kernelu dalem sound card support i wylaczylem alse)

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.8rc1/pci/pcxhr/pcxhr_hwdep.c:25:

include/linux/firmware.h:11: warning: `struct device' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/firmware.h:11: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

include/linux/firmware.h:15: warning: `struct device' declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.8rc1/pci/pcxhr/pcxhr_hwdep.c: In function `pcxhr_setup_firmware':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.8rc1/pci/pcxhr/pcxhr_hwdep.c:212: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.8rc1/pci/pcxhr/pcxhr_hwdep.o] Błšd 1

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.8rc1/pci/pcxhr] Błšd 2

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.8rc1/pci] Błšd 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.8rc1] Błšd 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Błšd 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [compile] Błšd 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8_rc1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 76, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

wie ktos, czego to jest wina ? i czy jak wkompiluje alse do kernela to nie bedzie dzialac ? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wuja

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> ...i robie wg instrukcji, dochodze do kroku 
> 
> ```
> # emerge alsa-lib alsa-driver alsa-oss alsa-utils mpg321
> ```
> ...

 

Ale chyba robisz wg instrukcji dla jądra 2.4. Wykonuj tylko kroki opisane dla 2.6 - tu nie potrzeba alsa-driver

Najlepiej to wszystko wychodzi jeśli kompilując jądro nie wkompilowuje się alsy na stałe w jądro, lecz tylko jako moduł.

----------

## n0rbi666

 :Embarassed: 

```
If you have a 2.6 kernel, alsa is most likely already built, so you should skip this
```

ehhh, nie przeczytalem tego ... ok, ide dalej dzialac z tym  :Wink: 

----------

## Jakub

Jeśli masz soundstorma i sb live, to (przynajmniej na linuksie) sb live to dużo lepszy wybór, bo drivery alsy obsługują dla tej karty hardware mixing (co umożliwia odtwarzanie naraz wielu źródeł dzwięku bez potrzeby konfigurowania czegokolwiek i zbędnego zużycia procesora).

----------

## n0rbi666

Hmmm

skoro to jest lepszy wybor, to moze kiedys przesiade sie na SB Live  :Smile:  tylko teraz i tak czesto korzystam z windowsa, a tu lepsze sterowniki (pod wzgledem obslugi przez gry) ma Soundstorm (do SB Live uzywam KX project, co wogole nie wspiera EAX ani nic takiego  :Smile:  )

no ale najwazniejsze, ze na razie dziala, chociaz jak XMMS jest wlaczone to Xine rwie dzwiek, ale za to Mplayer smiga  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Bo we wszystkich programach musisz ustawić pobsłgue sterowników alsy, ja jak uzywam bmp i mplayera wszystko mam dobrze, moge sobie nawet bez problemu uruchomic kaffeine (xine dla kde)

----------

## n0rbi666

Ehh no oczywiscie ze w Xine odpalilem obsluge alsy  :Wink:  i przeciez gralo, tylko zcinalo  :Wink: 

hmm i zobacze co to to kaffeine  :Wink: 

a i tak na razie sie bawie we flagi, a temat ten uwazam za zamkniety na razie, jak ktorys mod zobaczy to zamknac prosze, a jak cos to napisze zeby otworzyc kiedys ;]

----------

## Criss-PL

Moze troszke nie czaje ale gdzie mam stworzyc/zapisac plik ktory potrzebny jest do odpalenia dmix?

Był bym wdziecznya za odp.

----------

## n0rbi666

~/.asoundrc -> czyli wyladuje to w katalogu roota  :Wink: 

a ja mam takie glupie pytanie : gdzie sa trzymane globalne ustawienia alsy i dmixa ? tzn alsa to /etc/modules.d/alsa , a dmix ? bo robie w katalogu roota, ale jak odpalam gentoo (alsa sie wlacza), ale dzwiek idzie na sb live ( a w ustawieniach asoundrc mam ze ma isc na Soundstorma), musze dopiero jako root zastopowac alse i odpalic, i jest wtedy spoko ....

co przeoczylem w konfigu ??

----------

## Criss-PL

Na twoje pytanie Ci nie odp. ale mam jeszcze lepsze:

Czy dmix dziala takze po wejsciu na zwykle konto czy musze ten plik utworzyc takze tam???

----------

## Criss-PL

OK. Problem rozwiazany ale jest inny?

Kiedy wciskam stop w xmms (tzw. pause), to po ponownym wcisnieciu jej nie slysze nic. Dzwiek stoji na amaen. Jedyne wyjscie to wcisniecie paly. Moze to glupie ale ktos wie dlaczego tak sie dzieje i jak mozna to rozwiazać? Mam nforce2 (intel8x0) i konfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pcm.nforce-hw {
> 
>         type hw
> ...

 

Jesli ktos ma jakas rade to chetnie sie z nia zapoznam...

----------

## Dawid159

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> Kiedy wciskam stop w xmms (tzw. pause), to po ponownym wcisnieciu jej nie slysze nic.

  To wciskasz pause czy stop, jakby nie patrzeć 2 różne przyciski  :Wink: 

----------

## jey

uzyj konfiguracji z http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#The_dmix_device

```
# Set default sound card

# Useful so that all settings can be changed to a different card here.

pcm.snd_card {

     type hw

     card 0

}

# Allow mixing of multiple output streams to this device

pcm.dmix {

     type dmix

     ipc_key 1024

     slave.pcm "snd_card"

     slave {

          # This stuff provides some fixes for latency issues.

          # buffer_size should be set for your audio chipset.

          period_time 0

          period_size 1024

          buffer_size 8192

     }

     bindings {

          0 0

          1 1

     }

}

# Allow reading from the default device.

# Also known as record or capture.

pcm.dsnoop {

     type dsnoop

     ipc_key 2048

     slave.pcm "snd_card"

## Possible artsd full duplex fix:

#     slave {

#          period_time 0

#          period_size 1024

#          buffer_size 8192

#     }

     bindings {

          0 0

          1 1

     }

}

# This is what we want as our default device

# a fully duplex (read/write) audio device.

pcm.duplex {

     type asym

     playback.pcm "dmix"

     capture.pcm "dsnoop"

}

###################

# CONVERSION PLUG #

###################

# Setting the default pcm device allows the conversion

# rate to be selected on the fly.

# duplex mode allows any alsa enabled app to read/write

# to the dmix plug (Fixes a problem with wine).

pcm.!default {

     type plug

     slave.pcm "duplex"

}

# Apparently this is wrong (breaks mplayer for me opening the device)

#ctl.!default {

#     type plug

#     slave.pcm "snd_card"

#}

########

# AOSS #

########

# OSS dsp0 device (OSS needs only output support, duplex will break some stuff)

pcm.dsp0 {

     type plug

     slave.pcm "dmix"

}

# OSS control for dsp0 (needed?...this might not be useful)

ctl.dsp0 {

     type plug

     slave.pcm "snd_card"

}

# OSS control for dsp0 (default old OSS is mixer0)

ctl.mixer0 {

     type plug

     slave.pcm "snd_card"

}

```

Ten konfig u mnie sprawuje sie dobrze. Do tego polecam XMMS

Options->Preferences

    * Select Alsa Plugin

    * Configure

         1. Audio Device: "dmixer" (per example conf above) which is the same as "ossmix"

         2. Use software volume control (i don't want making music louder to raise gAIM sounds!)

         3. mixer device and mixer card are greyed out for me

         4. Advanced Setting (these settings maybe for a particular sound card)

                o buffer time: 750ms

                o period time: 75ms

                o uncheck mmap mode

----------

## golian

Witam.

I nie wiem dlaczego uzywacie ALSY dla soundstorma, przeciez dzwiek jest bardzo zlej jakosci (i nie chodzi taj o przesterowanie PCM, tylko po prostu o jakosc dzwieku), Polecam używania sterowników oss od nvidii (wspieraja hardware mixing) a zobaczycie roznice w jakosci dzwieku , dla mnie jest to niebo a ziemia  :Smile: . Dostepne sa nowe drivery 1.0-0301 z marca 2005 i naprawde jak narazie wszystko dziala jak nalezy. Naprawde polecam chyba że komus nie zalezy na jakosci dzwieku,albo ma glosniczki komuterowe  :Smile:  to niech dalej uzywa ALSY.

----------

## arsen

Ale teraz dowaliłeś  :Smile: , alsa gorsza od OSS ? dawno takich famazonów nie czytałem. 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture jak sama nazwa wskazuje, pokaż mi w OSS obsługe wtyczek jack czy innych wyrafinowanych rzeczy, alsa się może pochwalić tym że dzięki niej powoli może zaistnieć nie jedno studio nagraniowe na pro sprzęcie. To że masz jakąś lichą kartę to nie znacza że można wieszać psy na alsie. Nie ocenia się produktu po jednym sterowniku.

----------

## JarekG

 *golian wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> I nie wiem dlaczego uzywacie ALSY dla soundstorma, przeciez dzwiek jest bardzo zlej jakosci (i nie chodzi taj o przesterowanie PCM, tylko po prostu o jakosc dzwieku), Polecam używania sterowników oss od nvidii (wspieraja hardware mixing) a zobaczycie roznice w jakosci dzwieku , dla mnie jest to niebo a ziemia . Dostepne sa nowe drivery 1.0-0301 z marca 2005 i naprawde jak narazie wszystko dziala jak nalezy. Naprawde polecam chyba że komus nie zalezy na jakosci dzwieku,albo ma glosniczki komuterowe  to niech dalej uzywa ALSY.

 

Mam SB live! 5.1. i na OSS-ie mialem pierdzacy dzwiek  :Razz: . Na Artsie to samo, dopiero ALSA daje mi sie cieszyc czystym dzwiekiem  :Wink: . No coz.. .zostaje tez jeszcze mozliwosc, ze nie potrafilem OSS-a skonfigurwac  :Razz: 

----------

## golian

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Ale teraz dowaliłeś , alsa gorsza od OSS ? dawno takich famazonów nie czytałem. 
> 
> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture jak sama nazwa wskazuje, pokaż mi w OSS obsługe wtyczek jack czy innych wyrafinowanych rzeczy, alsa się może pochwalić tym że dzięki niej powoli może zaistnieć nie jedno studio nagraniowe na pro sprzęcie. To że masz jakąś lichą kartę to nie znacza że można wieszać psy na alsie. Nie ocenia się produktu po jednym sterowniku.

 

Ale czy ja napisalem ze alsa jest gorsza ogolem od oss. Nie wiesz o co chodzi w temacie. sterowniki od nvidi dla soundstorma maja obsluge wlasnie niego (czyt. kodeka DSP), natomiast steroniki alsa dla nfoca nie maja obslugi tego kodeka tylko lipna obsluge kodeda ac'97 ktory jest na starych plytach i810 jak sama nazwa sterownika ALSA wskazuje. Jesli dalej uwazasz ze dzwiek "ALSY dla soundstorm" jest lepszy od nvidiowoych oss to chyba slon Ci na ucho nadepnął  :Razz: . Ja nie pisze ze ALSA jest gorsza tylko że "w sterownikach ALSY dla SOUNDSTORMA nie ma obslugi kodeka DSP tylko AC'97 no i nie ma sprzetowego mixowania co natomiast posiadaja sterowiniki od nvidii. I jesli karte dzwiekowa soundstorm uwazasz za licha karte to napisz jaka Ty posiadasz tylko nie pisz ze SB Live bo Cie wysmieje  :Razz: . Ja nie rozumiem takich ludzi ktorzy wolą uzywac "ALSY dla sounstrom" tylko dlatego bo to "ALSA" nie zwarzajac na jakosc dzwieku.Wogule uzywanie ALSY dla soundstorma to jakas pomylka przeciez wtedy mamy zwykla karte AC'97 i nie wykorzystujemy w pelni sprzetu jakim jest kodek DSP  :Smile: . Wogule nie posiadasz tej karty to dlaczego zabierasz glos w dyskusji ?? :/

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> Mam SB live! 5.1. i na OSS-ie mialem pierdzacy dzwiek . Na Artsie to samo, dopiero ALSA daje mi sie cieszyc czystym dzwiekiem . No coz.. .zostaje tez jeszcze mozliwosc, ze nie potrafilem OSS-a skonfigurwac

 

Tutaj jak najbardziej Cie rozumiem oczywiscie że dla karty SB Live duzo lepszym wyjsciem jest uzywanie ALSY. Ja pisalem rozwiazanie dla karty Soundstom taki byl temat tego postu  :Smile: . No i w ALSA dla SB Live jest juz sprzetowe mixowanie i ten sterownik (chyba, nie wiem nie posiadam takiej karty) wykorzystuje w pelni mozliwosci karty  :Smile: 

----------

## golian

A i jeszcze dodam ze moze w przyszlosci powstanie sterownik ALSA dla Soundstorm to wtedy napewno bedzie lepszym rozwiazaniem niz OSS. Podobno nvidia nad nim pracuje  :Smile:  Ale jak narazie uzywanie ALSY dla AC'97 nie ma sensu chyba ze komus nie zalezy na dzwieku  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

posiadam karte esi juli@ jeżeli coś ci to mówi człowieku.

Co do karty nvidi to faktycznie nie mogę się wypowiedzieć czy lepiej alsa czy oss, poprostu takiej karty nie słyszałem.

Poprostu twój post odebrałem jako atak na alse  :Smile: , być może się myliłem.

----------

## golian

 *arsen wrote:*   

> posiadam karte esi juli@ jeżeli coś ci to mówi człowieku.
> 
> Co do karty nvidi to faktycznie nie mogę się wypowiedzieć czy lepiej alsa czy oss, poprostu takiej karty nie słyszałem.
> 
> Poprostu twój post odebrałem jako atak na alse , być może się myliłem.

 

No to gratuluje karty. Ja nie posiadam studia nagraniowego w domu !! A sie tak zapytam masz hw mixing pod linuxem na niej ??

----------

## arsen

w tym problem że na razie sterownik dopiero raczkuje w cvs alsy, na razie jest ubogi.

----------

## milu

 *golian wrote:*   

> sterowniki od nvidi dla soundstorma maja obsluge wlasnie niego (czyt. kodeka DSP)

 

Wytłumacz co to jest kodek DSP. Bo jak do tej pory skrót DSP nie oznacza nic innego jak Digital Sound Processor. Jest to ogólne pojęcie bo jak wiadomo jeden procesor dźwięku drugiemu procesorowi nierówny.

----------

## golian

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wytłumacz co to jest kodek DSP. Bo jak do tej pory skrót DSP nie oznacza nic innego jak Digital Sound Processor. Jest to ogólne pojęcie bo jak wiadomo jeden procesor dźwięku drugiemu procesorowi nierówny.

 

Mysle ze nie bede sie tutaj rozpisywal na ten temat zobacz ten artykul tutaj pisza jaka jest rónica pomiedzy "zyklym kodekiem AC'97" gdzie role DSP pełni CPU a systmem Soundstorm.

http://www.frazpc.pl/artykuly/154/NVIDIA/Sound/Storm/od/A/do/Z

----------

